# ICS Soab Theme?



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

Can someone please port this over to soab http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339007


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I too would like a port of this. The skin in the thread is nice for now.


----------



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

raider5oh said:


> I too would like a port of this. The skin in the thread is nice for now.


I agree the skin is nice hopefully a dev wants to port it over for us that would be awesome


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I pm'd the developer of the theme to see if he could port it over or allow someone else to do it.


----------



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

raider5oh said:


> I pm'd the developer of the theme to see if he could port it over or allow someone else to do it.


Nice Thank you I thought about asking Papa Smurf to port it but he's in the process of porting his mashed up theme for Soab so lets hope for the best with this dev


----------



## jam7516 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you interested in an even better ICS look I grabbed the roboto font from the skyraider zeus ICS theme and it worked fine on soab and it looks so good
http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/2988-Theme-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-v1.1-for-SkyRaider-Zeus-1.3


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

jam7516 said:


> If you interested in an even better ICS look I grabbed the roboto font from the skyraider zeus ICS theme and it worked fine on soab and it looks so good
> http://teambamf.net/showthread.php/2988-Theme-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-v1.1-for-SkyRaider-Zeus-1.3


Yea I grabbed the Roboto font a few weeks ago from a Gnex dump. It goes well with sense.


----------



## raider5oh (Sep 22, 2011)

I found this to that goes better with the ICE skin but I can't get it to work. I tried to flash it, adv push but it won't work. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1339011


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

the theme subforum is reserved for releases. moved to thunderbolt general.


----------

